# Upgrade from 8.2-RELEASE - 9.0-RELEASE



## Roric (May 17, 2012)

It's another one of those upgrade problems.


```
uname -r
```

8.2-RELEASE


```
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0-RELEASE

Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update4.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.

The update metadata is correctly signed, but
failed an integrity check.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.

# sed -i '' -e 's/=_/=%@_/' /usr/sbin/freebsd-update
#freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0-RELEASE

Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update4.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.

The update metadata is correctly signed, but
failed an integrity check.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
```

Any suggestions?

:q

Extra credit:

Here's a transposition cipher.

Hbq zmy kchb xzq fqrh uqp gbxq kmg bquq.

You can use any means of figuring out what the cipher is, but I won't answer any questions.  Below are the clues I'm willing to provide:

Each cipher generally has rules, in my cipher there are five rules these tell how characters are transposed.
Right now my cipher only modifies the 26 characters of the English alphabet.


----------



## Roric (May 18, 2012)

This issue has been resolved, but I'm unable to locate the resolved option.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2012)

Describe the resolution. This is a forum, we rely on sharing of knowledge and solutions.


----------



## Roric (May 18, 2012)

Sorry, that was selfish of me.

I felt embarrassed for it was my own error.

I should pay more attention to my typing during late hours.

This is what I carelessly typed the first time:


```
sed -i '' -e 's/=_/=%@/' /usr/sbin/freebsd-update
```

So I had to:


```
sed -i '' -e '/=%@/=%@_/' /usr/sbin/freebsd-update
```

To fix my foolish mistake. :r


----------



## bbzz (May 18, 2012)

Still curious about that extra credit.


----------



## Roric (May 19, 2012)

To solve the transposition cipher:

1. Alphabet is broken down into 6 character strings, except S and T.
2. A is M and the first six characters are in sequence.
3. G is A and the next six characters are in sequence.
4. M is Z and the next six characters are in REVERSE sequence.
5. Y is S, T is Z

The flaw is that I transposed it incorrectly, my bad.
N is supposed to be Y, not Z.


----------

